

Marissa Mayer, Google’s “De Nero,” Reveals What She Asks Job Candidates - espeed
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/08/marissa-mayer-googles-de-nero-reveals-what-she-asks-job-candidates/

======
Jgrubb
"Starting off the conversation, Crunchfund Partner MG Siegler asked Mayer..."

MG Siegler is also at Crunchfund? Is he still writing for TC? Does neither the
SEC or the FCC have anything to say about "journalists" who publish on very
widely read publications writing about companies in which they're investing?
Regardless, it's pretty hard to believe anything that I see written in TC now.

Is this just me?

~~~
runevault
My understanding is he writes but more of a freelancer than a member of the
team now, and IIRC he's only supposed to cover apple stuff these days? The
whole thing still seems shady though, I agree.

------
mvkel
De Nero burning Rome

